# Drum software?



## BusinessMan (Oct 23, 2013)

Hello to all here on ss.org and good morning (early for me but got class).
So, Which drum software is the easiest to use? I have never given this any serious thought but I figured I'd start adding drums and bass to all the riffs and stuff I have recorded. Maybe if I like the sound when and if it all comes together ill share some but who knows...
All suggestions are helpful as I am a complete newb when it comes to this kind of stuff.


----------



## morethan6 (Oct 23, 2013)

One of the easiest is...EZ Drummer! Get it?

Or Addictive Drums, that's nicely streamlined and easy to use...

They'll all take a little working out at first though


----------



## coffeeflush (Oct 23, 2013)

Lot of people will laugh at me but
Hydrogen | advanced drum machine for GNU/Linux

I switched to this after superior drummer.


----------



## ke7mix (Oct 23, 2013)

Rhythm Rascal is free but crappy, Superior +1


----------



## FireInside (Oct 23, 2013)

Ez drummer & Superior Drummer are the shizz.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Oct 23, 2013)

coffeeflush said:


> Lot of people will laugh at me but
> Hydrogen | advanced drum machine for GNU/Linux
> 
> I switched to this after superior drummer.


 

How are you handling the mutli-sampling and keeping it from being to robotic....maybe I haven't delved deep enough into the program...also, do you export tempo maps to load into a DAW for recording long with your drums?


----------



## lemeker (Oct 23, 2013)

I use ez drummer, and I love it. It's really easy to work with after getting the basics down.


----------



## Fretless (Oct 23, 2013)

I started on ez drummer, and it was and is great for the value of the program.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Oct 26, 2013)

I build a sample collection from all over the internet and place all the samples manually. Takes some time but it is worth the hassle, you can make drums sound incredibly realistic to the point that 85% of people wont notice. Plus its basically free.


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (Nov 2, 2013)

I don't mean to get slightly off topic, but I'm seeing a lot of ezdrummer users on this thread, which expansion do you guys normally use with it? I'm wondering if it would be worth it getting ezdrummer and one of the metal expansions or just skip it and go straight up superior drummer... or addictive drums?


----------



## DavePiatek (Dec 3, 2013)

Metal Machine is BY FAR the best-sounding EZ Drummer library.


----------



## ZachK (Dec 3, 2013)

Addictive Drums is pretty sweet, and XLN has a free limited version online you can get.

Other than that, Superior/EZ Drummer


----------



## hikizume976 (Dec 3, 2013)

I started doing the midi drums thing back in 03 with FL studio and whatever drum samples I could find online. My search ended with EZdrummer/Superior. It was on sale until yesterday for $30 at sweetwater. Hell of a deal if you ask me.



WhoThenNow7 said:


> I don't mean to get slightly off topic, but I'm seeing a lot of ezdrummer users on this thread, which expansion do you guys normally use with it? I'm wondering if it would be worth it getting ezdrummer and one of the metal expansions or just skip it and go straight up superior drummer... or addictive drums?



Choosing between EZdrummer or superior depends on what you're looking for. EZDrummer = Processed drum sounds (Great sounds right off the bat/Not a lot of room for modifications). Superior = Unprocessed (You can do what you want with them, but you have to work on them in order to make them sound great)


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 3, 2013)

I like the way Superior Drummer sounds.


----------



## justallama (Dec 28, 2013)

GunpointMetal said:


> How are you handling the mutli-sampling and keeping it from being to robotic....maybe I haven't delved deep enough into the program...also, do you export tempo maps to load into a DAW for recording long with your drums?



I use it too, i have nothing to say about multi-sampling since i haven't tried anything, but i'm pretty sure a lot of DAWs have a humanising tool where you can randomise the velocity by x% and the pitch by x%, the randomising tool on hydrogen is a bit too random for me cause you loose random hits and other hits are unnecessarily loud..I export songs as midi and then open it in reaper with 'import a media file', although come to think of it I'm now not entirely sure if its using reaper or hydrogen samples... :L I always record to drums instead of a click when i can because then all the guitars have a more natural and consistent groove IMO


----------



## tyler_faith_08 (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm voting for Superior drummer 2.0 and EZ Drummer as well. They've given me everything that I've ever wanted for both jamming and recording.


----------



## lucasreis (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey guys.

What I want to know is... can you actually play drums with your fingers with any of these softwares? 

I messed with programming drums before, but it's such a hassle, I would prefer to play the drums with my keys (the actual keyboard) instead of programming. Is there any way for me to do this ? Thank you very much


----------



## Kaickul (Mar 4, 2014)

lucasreis said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> What I want to know is... can you actually play drums with your fingers with any of these softwares?
> 
> I messed with programming drums before, but it's such a hassle, I would prefer to play the drums with my keys (the actual keyboard) instead of programming. Is there any way for me to do this ? Thank you very much




Yes you can, just map out the controls. I've tried it with ezdrummer , I'm sure it could be done with the other softwares as well.


----------



## bobsbarricades (Mar 7, 2014)

another vote for superior drummer 2. Just sounds great.  I used to have to do CRAZY stuff with battery 3's multimic kit and even then...couldn't compare to SD2 straight out of the box. blew me away.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Mar 9, 2014)

DavePiatek said:


> Metal Machine is BY FAR the best-sounding EZ Drummer library.



QFT. Sounds great, great price.


----------



## Barocker (Mar 9, 2014)

i used bfd2 with viel drums a lot. now bfd3.. have sd as well but bfd is more u can tweak and find YOUR sound


----------



## Poltergeist (Mar 9, 2014)

I highly recommend Steven Slate 4.0 platinum with the Terry Date expansion pack. The 10 kits are already great sounding right out the box. With a little processing they sound excellent. I like SSD 4.0 because they sound good and require little tweaking.


----------



## DXL (Mar 9, 2014)

Guitar Pro 6 is actually extremely helpful if you're willing to put out the money and its really easy to use, just write the sheet music and it plays itself. The drums also sound incredibly realistic if mixed properly


----------



## Andless (Mar 10, 2014)

NI Modern Drummer & Studio Drummer user here.

Not trying to dissuade you from getting anything else, but...


----------



## Pandaonslaught (Mar 11, 2014)

I use Superior Drummer 2.0 and love it, but I'm hesitant to recommend it to people who haven't tried it first hand because of the cost of the program + the majority of samples I use are from expansions. EZ drummer would be a great start if cost is an issue.


----------



## ThatCanadianGuy (Mar 11, 2014)

Drummic'a?


----------



## emroth (Mar 13, 2014)

Superior Drummer. Next question plz?


----------



## pattonfreak1 (Mar 15, 2014)

For free DrumMic'a can't be beat. Drumcore 3 free would be a very close second. 

But I just purchased Steven Slate Drums 4ex and love it.
it's currently on sale for $80.
they also have a cheaper version that contains 2 kits (metal and rock) for $40.
hell of a deal and they sound great


----------



## ClearedToPlay (Mar 17, 2014)

pattonfreak1 said:


> For free DrumMic'a can't be beat. Drumcore 3 free would be a very close second.
> 
> But I just purchased Steven Slate Drums 4ex and love it.
> it's currently on sale for $80.
> ...


 
I just went on his site and checked out his stuff. Looks like a great deal. Toontrack's Superior is $350 and his top shelf product is $129. Can you post a sample of one of your tunes where you use the Steven Slate Drums 4ex?


----------

